# Any Brit expat football teams on Ibiza want a friendly match ?



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone know of any Brit expats on Ibiza looking for a friendly 7 a side football match on astro turf at all ? (We've had many years of losing half our knees on asphalt/concrete surfaces in previous lives, so don't need to experience it again ! ! ! !)

We're a bunch of mates of all ages and all skill levels, who play every week, we don't play in any leagues, but would definitely give any team a good, friendly, competitive game of football.

Depending on total costs involved, we're looking at playing on Saturday the 25th of October this year, probably get to Ibiza in the afternoon on the Friday 24th, and leaving Sunday 26th afternoon.

At this stage, we're just at the initial stages, ie, looking at ways and costs of getting there from mainland Spain (Alicante), details and costs of accommodation etc. (Anyone have any ideas on any of this ?)

On top of our usual weekly games on astro turf, we also play against teams visiting from the UK to the Costa Blanca, on average, over the last 7 years, we've played about 4-5 games a year against 7 a side teams from the UK, so would be nice for us to play away for once 

If anyone has any info that could help with any of the above, please let us know.

Any help appreciated.

GB


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Depending on where you are coming from, flights into Valencia are often cheaper than Alicante with Thomsonfly.com. Then you can travel 85 kms South to Denia and catch a ferry to Ibiza. I can see Ibiza from my Balcony

Denia to Ibiza Ferry Crossing - Ferries from Denia to Ibiza


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Many thanks for that, I'll look into it.

I only thought of this, this morning, so haven't started any real information gathering yet.

We'll be coming from the Torrevieja region, but heard somewhere that you could maybe get a ferry from Alicante ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

GoodBloke said:


> Many thanks for that, I'll look into it.
> 
> I only thought of this, this morning, so haven't started any real information gathering yet.
> 
> We'll be coming from the Torrevieja region, but heard somewhere that you could maybe get a ferry from Alicante ?


Yes you can
Alicante to Ibiza Ferry Crossing - Ferries from Alicante to Ibiza


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Many thanks for that - it's appreciated.

A couple of things - from that site, it appears that you can get a ferry from Alicante to Ibiza and from Alicante to San Antonio (Ibiza) - are there really 2 ferry ports in Ibiza ?

Also, just wondering how the price compares Flight - Alicante - Ibiza return Vs Ferry Alicante - Ibiza return ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

GoodBloke said:


> Many thanks for that - it's appreciated.
> 
> A couple of things - from that site, it appears that you can get a ferry from Alicante to Ibiza and from Alicante to San Antonio (Ibiza) - are there really 2 ferry ports in Ibiza ?
> 
> Also, just wondering how the price compares Flight - Alicante - Ibiza return Vs Ferry Alicante - Ibiza return ?



Apparantly there are two

All I can tell you is that last year my friends were staying in Mallorca, and flew here to join us for a week. They found it cheaper to fly here by Air Berlin than to catch the ferry


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep, that's what I was thinking.

Will look into this in more detail.

Would be great to get some info on astro pitches on Ibiza, locations for the pitches and possible accommodation there.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

GoodBloke said:


> Yep, that's what I was thinking.
> 
> Will look into this in more detail.
> 
> Would be great to get some info on astro pitches on Ibiza, locations for the pitches and possible accommodation there.


This is the only thing I could find which may be no good for you, but you might be able to get some contacts from them for adult teams

Copa Ibiza Youth Tournament - About the Tours - PlayHARD Sports Tours, Leeds, UK


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> This is the only thing I could find which may be no good for you, but you might be able to get some contacts from them for adult teams
> 
> Copa Ibiza Youth Tournament - About the Tours - PlayHARD Sports Tours, Leeds, UK


Many thanks for that - it's appreciated. I emailed them, but as yet, still no answer from them ;-(

If anyone can give any info related to any of the above, that would be great.


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone got any contact numbers for any of the non-league, non-too-serious, football teams that play in Ibiza ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

GoodBloke said:


> Anyone got any contact numbers for any of the non-league, non-too-serious, football teams that play in Ibiza ?


I think its fair to say you're on a loser here ..... no one seems to play footie!


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

*Any astro turf football pitches in Ibiza ?*

It seems that way initially, but I've only just started really . . . .


----------



## lauraibz (Apr 21, 2008)

*ibiza footie*

you could try looking up the ibiza sun newspaper on the internet, its a free weekly rag on the island for brits, i know they play football reguaraly over here and they would oct would prob suit them all. 
Also ferrys to ibiza ans san antonio available from Denia, Valencia and BCN, but very expensive, clickair travel cheap to ibiza from BCN and also not sure of dates but easyjet running in the summer from MADto IBZ. hope this helps if not let me know and i will try to get a contact on footie team 4 u.
Laura


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Many thanks Laura  As we're looking for things to be as cheap as possible, we may go clickair!!!! What's BCN ?

If you can let me know here or by pm, ANY details at all, ANY contact details or locations of pitch's etc, it would be very much appreciated.

Is there just the one airport in Ibiza ?

GB


----------



## lauraibz (Apr 21, 2008)

Just the one airport, can more or less drive the whole island round the coast in a few hours, very small. " ferry ports. 
BCN- Barcelona
All the local toens have football pitches, its a big thing in spain so they all at it, as i said contact the ibiza sun, they might even run an advert for you asking for replys from those on ibiza


----------



## GoodBloke (Apr 4, 2008)

Many thanks Laura - have contacted the newspaper.

Yep, football's definitely big in Spain, we've been playing on the Costa Blanca, just south of Alicante, for just over 7 years


----------

